# 10lb co2 Aluminum Cylinder and Solenoid Valve, CO2 Regulator with Bubble Counter



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi 
i was wondering if anyone know the price it would cost me to get everthing listed above. I'm looking to buy new. Also how much does it cost to refill co2 for a 10lb cylinder?
thanks


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

10lb tanks are around 85-125 depending on where you go. Im not sire if their aluminum though.
Co2 regulator, sv and bubble counter, you will probably want to add on a needle valve to fine tune the co2 will run about 200-250 for a good setup.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information, so i'm looking around $300 investment if i want a co2 system, would it be cheaper if i go with a 5lb or is it only a couple of buck difference ?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Shanji said:


> Thanks for the information, so i'm looking around $300 investment if i want a co2 system, would it be cheaper if i go with a 5lb?


Most of the time, stores sell it 5 lb and 10 lb tanks for a difference of 10 dollars. Id say its a better investment to get the 10 lb tank


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

do you work weekdays 9am - 5pm, if so you might have an issue with refilling, most places are only opened till 5pm and closed on weekends.


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

how much does it cost to refill a 10lb tank ?
I starting to reconsider about buying a co2 system lol , very expansive XD


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I think it's around the $20 to $25 range. What size tank are you running this on?


----------



## Shanji (Jun 6, 2012)

I thinking of using it on my 50 gallon tank


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For more information regarding pressurized CO2 (such as equipment, general costs, etc), please take a look at my Primer to Pressurized CO2 (linked in my signature below).


----------

